
Microsoft Gets on the Dane Bandwagon - cryptonector
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/04/07/microsoft_dane_office/
======
cryptonector
This is truly momentous. This should be on the HN front page.

This will help get Google and others to follow suit.

With all the big players using DNSSEC and DANE, you can expect close to
universal deployment, and that will be a game changer for Internet security.

None of this would have happened without Viktor Dukhovni's incredible effort
these past several years. He built a survey of DANE usage so as to find
brokenness and get it fixed -- long-term brokenness would have caused the
protocol to get abandoned. Once the big players have DANE support, them and
everyone else will have huge incentive to monitor their own domains for
breakage, which will make breakage a rarity.

------
ietf-dane
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22817214](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22817214)

